# Experienced Medical Billing and Office Manager



## ShannonLinville

I am an experienced and well versed physician practice office manager; I have done everything from front desk, check out, billing, medical assistant to managing a practice.  I am looking for full-time or part-time work. Please see my resume below-I have references as well as two letters of recomindation from my current employer. 

Shannon Linville
959 E. Main St. Apt 325
Lexington, SC 29072
Phone: (803)840- 8468
Email: Sweetshannon_1@hotmail.com
OBJECTIVE:  
To obtain a challenging position in a growth-oriented organization that welcomes my leadership background and fosters growth, creativity, flexibility and offers diverse job responsibilities.  

HIGHLIGHTS OF QUALIFICATIONS:
High level knowledge of medical billing and general accounting
Adaptive to management styles, business models and information systems
                                Energetic self-starter, high self-esteem, and eager to learn, and team player
Extensive Misys knowledge, consulting and reporting using Query and Crystal,
Word, Excel, Outlook, as well as Access
Ability to perform all aspects of Medical assisting

EDUCATION:
1994 - 1998	Diploma, Sumter High School
2009		Ashworth College- Health Care Administration Associates Degree
		 Member of SCHMA, AAPC, MGMA
EMPLOYMENT:
05/2010-Present		USC-Department of Surgery-Temporary
			Physical Tech II
•	Communicate with patients, co-workers; insurance companies, and hospital employees to ensure we have the most accurate information when billing and researching accounts.   
•	Submit electronic claims submissions on HCFA-1500, UB094, and remittance procedures.
•	Ensuring we have the correct CPT and ICD-9 codes and supporting documentation to support charges  
•	 Evaluate and resolve billing problems with patients, insurance companies and the practice  
•	Manage my current workload by prioritizing oldest claims needing to be worked and by insurance carrier.  
•	Extensive knowledge in Misys software, all fast services, and payer path, word, excel, outlook, access, help in establishing controls for office.  Knowledge financial services and institutions offered for patients.
•	Proven strong customer service skills, excellent verbal and written communications 
•	Properly handle accounts that are in bankruptcy or litigations

10/2009-3/2010		Medi-Weightloss Clinics, Irmo
			Office Manager/Medical Assistant
•	Responsible for daily managerial over-site of business operations, managing key business metrics, select business planning initiatives and the fiscal responsibilities to manage budgets and meet revenue growth objectives.
•	Maintain exceptional personnel at all positions (hiring/firing)
•	Complete annual performance development plans, annual performance appraisals and mid-year reviews for appropriate staff.
•	Monitor and managing performance and goal achievement to meet business objectives.
•	Manage weekly time card and monthly PTO schedules.
•	Monitor front and back office procedures to maintain efficient and effective patient management systems.
•	Manage weekly work schedules to insure proper staff levels while meeting salary budget.
•	Manage inventory levels, clinic cash flow, accounts payable, and receivable.
•	Assist where needed front desk, check-out and all medical assisting duties. 









05/2009-10/2009		Physician Services of SC
			Billing Manager 
•	Monitor charges that are being rejected by the clearing house, determine and resolve those issues.
•	Assist employees with accounts when their workload has caused them to fall behind on goals and expectations.
•	Assure proper work distribution and coverage, job descriptions, training and evaluation of staff; manage time-off requests; maintain time sheets in conjunction with HR Note changes  in employee behavior and work performance
•	Conduct regular staff meetings, while eliciting open communication and participation from employees.
•	Report denial patterns by insurance and by physician
•	Identify and diagnose substantial changes in accounts receivable aging by insurance carrier
•	Work on a daily basis with our software vendor to resolve issue improve the process of clean claims and payment posting.
•	Consult physicians on how to best utilize Misys software and staff on hand
•	Implement Payer Path and other electronic services to several local hospital owned practices
•	Ensure set up and go live runs smoothly- be point of contact for Misys for issues fashion.

10/2008-05/2009		Midlands Orthopedics, p.a.
			Business Office Manager
•	Monitor Staff, charges, payments, adjustments posted
•	Monitor charges that are being rejected by the clearing house, determine and resolve those issues.
•	Assist employees with accounts when their workload has caused them to fall behind on goals and expectations.
•	Assure proper work distribution and coverage, job descriptions, training and evaluation of staff; manage time-off requests; maintain time sheets in conjunction with HR.
•	Conduct regular staff meetings, while eliciting open communication and participation from employees.
•	Identify and diagnose substantial changes in accounts receivable aging by insurance carrier
•	Work on a daily basis with our software vendor to resolve issue improve the process of clean claims and payment posting.
•	Review managed care reimbursement to ensure correct compensation is paid according to contracted rates.
•	Decreased insurance AR by 6%, by implementing changes to the processes and shifting of duties.
•	Restructured pre-cert and refund process to ensure every account is being accounted for.

10/2005-10/2008		Colonial Family Practice
				IT Manager
•	Communicate orally with patients, co-workers, and insurance companies in face-to-face, one-on-one settings, in group settings, or by using a telephone or email.   
•	Submit electronic claims submissions on HCFA-1500, UB094, and remittance procedures.  
•	Perform a broad range of supervisory responsibilities over others by coordinating and managing the work of the billing and collection staff.  
•	Extensive knowledge in Misys software, all fast services, paperpath, give security permissions, parameters 
•	To train not only the staff at Colonial Family Practice, but also other physician's office staff on using Misys properly and to its highest potential.    Make sure back-up and updates are done to Misys software. 
•	Open two satellite offices make sure software was open and running correctly, and staff was trained.
•	Recently promoted to Medical Staff Manager, which requires me to contract and credential all of our existing and new providers with our practice and insurance companies. This includes the NPI, DEA, CDS, State Licenses, CV, Board Certifications, CAQH, various other certifications (UPIN, Medicare, Medicaid), and current malpractice.   
•	Run reports using Query and Crystal and in some cases put in excel format for physicians








08/03/03-10/2005		Asheville Anesthesia	
Collector/Billing
•	Communicated orally with patients, insurance companies, and physician's in face-to-face, one-on-one settings, group settings, or by using the telephone; to read and interpret financial statements. 
•	Evaluated and resolved billing problems with patients, insurance companies, and the practice.  Explained to the patients the proper way anesthesia is billed, and the different types of anesthesia used during different procedures.
•	 Submitted electronic, HCFA 1500, bills to all insurance companies, as well as local foundations.
•	 Assisted patients in finding foundations to offset patient expenses that have no medical coverage. 
•	Properly handled accounts that were in collection, bankruptcy or liability. 
•	Accurately applied payments to accounts that were mailed, given over the telephone or in person.  

4/00-11/02	Safe Federal Credit Union -  
			Member Service Rep and Accounts Control Officer
•	Assisted members with payment arrangements, and made calls on past due accounts.
•	  Opened and closed accounts, approved or denied loans and deferrals.
•	  Posted payments that were received in the mail. 


***** References given upon request*******


----------

